
What’s More Efficient Than a Person on a Bike? - mpweiher
https://www.bike.nyc/blog/news/how-cyclists-beat-every-other-moving-creature-and-machine/
======
karmakaze
Hence the quote "Computers are like a bicycle for our minds." It never really
caught on, though.

How about a person in a glider playing in thermals.

------
ebg13
Two people on a bike?

------
mpweiher
TLDR: nothing.

